# Epsteins buddies



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://stateofthenation.co/?p=17513

Not many surprises there. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This whole Epstein thing is going to be very interesting on how it all plays out.

What will be found and wont be found. If more victims will come forward or not.

The Netflix special on it was very interesting and sad. But hopefully they will get to the bottom of this on what really happened.

Hope the lady in prison makes it to trial and can tell her story.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad part about this right now...

Documents got released last night. Right now on MSN... NOT ONE ARTICLE ON THE FRONT SCROLLING TIME LINE about this. uke: uke: uke:

I gaurentee you if Trumps name was mentioned in a bad light it would have been 10 different news stories running with this.

BTW... what I have read and trying to find.. AS OF NOW... paints trump in a good light with any regaurds with epstien.

But we will wait and see what else comes of this.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://nypost.com/2020/07/31/jeffrey-e ... ourt-docs/



> Former President Bill Clinton was a guest at Jeffrey Epstein's private Caribbean island, according to testimony from an Epstein accuser which was unsealed on Thursday.
> 
> Virginia Giuffre - who has also accused Epstein's alleged madam Ghislaine Maxwell of abusing her - told lawyers in 2011 that Clinton visited Epstein's private Little St. James Island with Maxwell, herself and "two young girls" from New York.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

About Trump....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

NOT ONE ARTICLE ON MSN TOP STORIES PAGE HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH EPSTIEN AND THE DOCS THAT GOT RELEASED....

This is sad. I dont care what side of the political spectrum you are on. This should be front page news about pedo's and the sickness that it is. Yet not one article talking about it. This shows you how backwards our media is. I know we will find more about this story and I am sure some allies of Trump or many republicans could get named. Even hollywood stars we all love could be named. It needs to be front and center showing this sickness that is in our world.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/u-s-a ... d=msedgntp

The only article I found on MSN....

It talks about how they are trying to appeal the release of documents... that is it.

This is sickening how this story isn't getting more press time. uke:

This is about the media not doing their job!!!! This isn't a right, left, center political thing.... this is about the media.

I know I posted things about Clinton and then Trump. They are on polar opposite spectrums... one looks bad the other looks good. But it is showing the Meida hypocrisy... and where is the ME TOO crowd? Where are the law makers screaming about Kavanaugh and Trump.... where are they now... NOT PROTECTING OUR CHILDREN... that is what they are doing. Even Fox and others should be running with this... but they are not!!! :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

So time to put on the tinfoil hat and lets go down a road of "conspiracy" theories...

But let me preface this.... the media went off on Trump for saying "I wish her well"... this is in reference to Maxwell...



> Trump again wishes Jeffrey Epstein's associate Ghislaine Maxwell 'well' as she awaits trial on sex-trafficking charges


So with the media going after that a little. Why wont they dig into other things out there...

1. Clinton visited the Island multiple times and was named(again many people visited it doesnt mean they did anything with underage girls).... but media silence.

2. Bill Gates and Obama were regular visitors as well... but media silence.

3. Prince Andrew a regular as well, named as well, and the queen is threatening anyone who runs with the story in the UK.

4. Look up Laura Silsby (she was brought back to the USA by EO by Clinton). She was also put in charge of "amber Alert".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_Life_ ... efuge_case

5. John and Tony Podesta's art work and connection to Clintons.

6. "Pizzagate" or what ever you want to call it...and owner James Alefantis...and "artwork" displayed there. I would post the pics but look them up instead. GOOGLE: Comet pizza artwork. Dont know if true but it is disturbing.

7. Anthony Weinner and his whole situation.

8. Jim Comeys daugher is the lead prosecutor in epstien case..
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/articl ... t%20U.S%20

9. Denish Hastert.... This was a republican elected offical... sex offender and also friends with Podesta's.

10. NXIVM and that cult and link to sex slaves and Hollywood.

Like I mentioned.... TIN FOIL HAT TIME... but it shows you many things that we are not hearing about right now and especially when Epstien's stuff is really center stage with the Netfilx Documentary, Maxwell Arrested, Epstien arrested and suicide, etc. THis should all be front and center. They went off on Trump's wishing her "well"... but not this other stuff... interesting.

I also know that some of this stuff has been debunked and looked into. But just throwing it back into the light because people keep saying... where there is smoke there is fire. Plus we also dont know what Maxwell will say. Maybe they should be asking her about some of this stuff or any connection.

But again it is sad that nobody in the media is talking much about Maxwell and the stuff that was recently released. Why not??? Oh but they do talk about "wishing her well". I think Trump wants her to stay alive. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> State Department confirms Ghislaine Maxwell's nephew served as "Staff Assistant" from May 2009 to June 2012 while Hillary Clinton was secretary of state


Again this doesn't me anything. But if we want to associate people or "blame" people for wrong doings just because of who they associate with... HMMMM....

https://www.thedailybeast.com/hillary-c ... ays-report

Again.. I dont know if Clinton did this stuff when he was in office that people are accusing him of...ie: being with underage girls. But this all needs to come to light.

Regaurdless of political party.... anyone who does this stuff with minors needs the book thrown at them... or shot at them thru a .300 win mag. :sniper:


----------

